# 6 week old, gone already :(



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum. Recently my boyfriend and I decided it was time to get a GSD. We found one close to our home and knew he was the one! We first saw him at 3 weeks old. We made an arrangement with the owner to see him every 2 weeks until he was old enough to come home with us. We named him Gizmo. 

When Gizmo was 5 weeks old we saw him for the second time. He was so cute. We loved him already. 5 days later my bf gets a call from the owner saying that the father attacked Gizmo and 2 of his sisters because they ate from the dad's food bowl. Gizmo was pronounced dead and the 2 girls went into surgery. One made it, the other didn't. I was mortified. I couldn't believe my little baby was gone before we could even start our lives together.

I have come to realize that the only way to fill this void is to carry on and try to find his counterpart. If anyone can help me find a male pup in the New England area it would be greatly appreciated. I have seen one but knew it wasn't my little boy. I know that "professional breeders" are expensive and I can not spend the money on them.

Any help is appreciated to find my new boy, or to help cope with the loss. Thank you GSD family!


http://[URL=http://s611.photobucket.com/user/05eclipse05/media/image_zpsb9b2e383.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for Gizmo and his sisters tragic demise. 

Professional breeders are professional because they are responsible. Better to save up and support a good breeder than the ones that take the shortcuts...in the end, the price of the pup is the least you'll fork out. I don't think people here will suggest any breeders that are not doing the breed justice.

So sorry for your loss....:halogsd:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. How tragic. 

Jane is right. Save your money and go with a reputable breeder. You truly will save money in the long run. And Heaven knows - you don't need any more heartache.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Poor little angel. Accidents happen. 

Have you considered adoption? I don't want to derail your thread, but perhaps a local rescue can help you find the right puppy. Pure GSD pups do end up homeless more than you'd think.

Rest in peace little ones.


----------



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> Poor little angel. Accidents happen.
> 
> Have you considered adoption? I don't want to derail your thread, but perhaps a local rescue can help you find the right puppy. Pure GSD pups do end up homeless more than you'd think.
> 
> Rest in peace little ones.


I do think I would prefer adopting if it came down to it. Problem is we are set on wanting to raise him from 8-10 weeks old. I guess contacting my local shelter couldn't hurt, thanks for the idea!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss but this person is right don't waste your time on the "cheap" puppies they usually will come from byb and may have a lot of health issues you are better to wait and save up for one from a reputable breeder who will help you if need be the whole dogs life. They may cost more but are worth every penny

[quote;3447114]I'm sorry for Gizmo and his sisters tragic demise. 

Professional breeders are professional because they are responsible. Better to save up and support a good breeder than the ones that take the shortcuts...in the end, the price of the pup is the least you'll fork out. I don't think people here will suggest any breeders that are not doing the breed justice.

So sorry for your loss....:halogsd:[/quote]


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

This is a much better idea if you are planning to get a puppy 




APBTLove said:


> Poor little angel. Accidents happen.
> 
> Have you considered adoption? I don't want to derail your thread, but perhaps a local rescue can help you find the right puppy. Pure GSD pups do end up homeless more than you'd think.
> 
> Rest in peace little ones.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

BrittanyC said:


> I do think I would prefer adopting if it came down to it. Problem is we are set on wanting to raise him from 8-10 weeks old. I guess contacting my local shelter couldn't hurt, thanks for the idea!


See if you have a local German Shepherd rescue. Usually that's where the pure (or those who look pure) puppies, puppies from breeders, mills, busts etc. will end up. You could offer your home as a foster home for puppies, that way you get to really know them from a very young age. 

I regret not waiting to find a rescue pup and accepting a puppy from a cheap breeder, because he does have an awful temperament unfortunately. Though it's not always the case. But this is not the time to go into the whole irresponsible breeder debate. 

Is this local to you? 
German Shepherd Rescue of New England Inc


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have always figured that if you take the cost of a puppy from a good breeder and average it over the life of the dog it is not that much compared to the food, the vet care, the supplies etc. Certainly worth saving and waiting for. 

Show pups can be expensive but good working line stock can be found for $1200-$1800 or so.....

When folks don't know what they are doing you wind up with health problems, temperament issues etc. It is not normal that the father would have attacked and killed young puppies. I think a good intact male GSD is about the gentlest thing around puppies...probably even more tolerant and indulgent than the females.


A good breeder is not necessariliy (usually is NOT) a big kennel operation but someone who is working/titling their stock, knows the breed etc...and may have a litter every few years or even 3 or 4 a year or so. Not someone who just has two dogs and is putting them together.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

That is so sad. The little ones get right under our skin. I'd look at rescues--it is possible to get a young pup from shelters and rescues. 
I do think that it's really weird that a dog attacked young puppies. I would question the wisdom of breeding that dog.


----------



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

blehmannwa said:


> That is so sad. The little ones get right under our skin. I'd look at rescues--it is possible to get a young pup from shelters and rescues.
> I do think that it's really weird that a dog attacked young puppies. I would question the wisdom of breeding that dog.


That's what can ease my mind about all this, that the breeder obviously didn't know much about his dogs and that it was the best in the long run. Who knows if Gizmo would have attacked one of my family members in the future.

If I do decide to go the breeder route does anyone know of a reputable one in MA or NH/RI area?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's not "a much better idea". it's a different idea.



APBTLove said:


> Poor little angel. Accidents happen.
> 
> Have you considered adoption? I don't want to derail your thread, but perhaps a local rescue can help you find the right puppy. Pure GSD pups do end up homeless more than you'd think.
> 
> Rest in peace little ones.





curedba said:


> >>>> is a much better idea if you are planning to
> get a puppy


<<<<


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a shame. Good luck on the hunt


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Brittany.

So sorry, that is very sad what happened to little Gizmo.

Regarding your question about breeders in your area. Go to the puppy section of this forum and post a thread in the 'choosing a breeder' section.

Think about what you want in your dog, do you plan to do sports, how active are you, what is your wish list for your puppy and post it.

You should get some recommendations in that forum. 

Also try the search function in that subforum. I know there have been recent requests for NY and NE breeders.

Good luck!


----------



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi Brittany.
> 
> So sorry, that is very sad what happened to little Gizmo.
> 
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.

I wonder if it wasn't a blessing in disguise. A sire prone to that type of violence against multiple pups just isn't right. I too question whether he should have been bred. I'd also wonder whether your pup carried that violence trait. You may be better off in the long run.

Glad you're getting back in the saddle, GSDs are wonderful fun companions!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor babies!!!!!!! What a horrible thing to happen....!

Just because someone has 2 dogs and produces pups is not always the best situation...these people, and I am sure they feel absolutely terrible, do not have the knowledge or background to be breeding and these poor babies paid the price. 

Save up, find a good breeder who knows what they are doing and who has proven breeding stock....there are a few breeders up that way with west German showline dogs who should be able to provide you with a nice, stable companion pup

Sorry for your loss of Gizmo :rip:

Lee


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How tragic! Made even more so by how very avoidable it was.

Good luck in finding a great breeder. They are out there.
Sheilah


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Research your breeders more carefully the next time.

I think it was very careless and negligent of the breeder allowing the puppies to be around a grown male's food dish at that age.

Very sad...............and a wake up call for you to learn more before you select your next puppy/breeder.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Wetdog said:


> Research your breeders more carefully the next time.
> 
> I think it was very careless and negligent of the breeder allowing the puppies to be around a grown male's food dish at that age.
> 
> Very sad...............and a wake up call for you to learn more before you select your next puppy/breeder.


I concur.

How horrible and how avoidable.


----------

